# Just finished it



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Just made the cording and added it


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Awesome this is really very pretty. Love the colour choice


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

rally beautiful. Love the choice of colors. Purple and Pink. Great job.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is gorgeous!!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

This one is my favorite :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Just curious, how are you making the cord? Doesn't look like an Icord, or a crochet chain.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> Just curious, how are you making the cord? Doesn't look like an Icord, or a crochet chain.


It is a skein of floss and I use a cordless drill for twisting...


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Ahhhhh! thanks


Sue Fish said:


> It is a skein of floss and I use a cordless drill for twisting...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Another pretty finish!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Another pretty finish!


Thank you! <*}}}}><


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Very pretty. I love the colors.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes it was worth finishing x I love it


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

heatherb said:


> Yes it was worth finishing x I love it


Thanks..yes glad I did finish it...now to sell it lol


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Quite pretty


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I love it! Texas bluebonnets (where I used to live) and pink ribbon for breast cancer (which I am battling.)


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

tielma said:


> I love it! Texas bluebonnets (where I used to live) and pink ribbon for breast cancer (which I am battling.)


oh thanks..and so sorry you are going thru this battle..good luck and keep us posted ok?


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> oh thanks..and so sorry you are going thru this battle..good luck and keep us posted ok?


Thanks for the good wishes. They are much appreciated. Being as I am going on 93 I can very easily accept whatever the future brings! I'm so thankful this didn't hit me when I was in my 40's with 4 young children.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

tielma said:


> Thanks for the good wishes. They are much appreciated. Being as I am going on 93 I can very easily accept whatever the future brings! I'm so thankful this didn't hit me when I was in my 40's with 4 young children.


wow god bless you ...93 that is wonderful...well really hope things go along just fine for you ...


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Very pretty, love the design!


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Thelma..so sorry about the breat cancer.Where in Vermont are you? Am in waterbury


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Emve said:


> Thelma..so sorry about the breat cancer.Where in Vermont are you? Am in waterbury


I used to live in St J.....


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Are you still in Vermont or Conn or North Carolina?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Emve said:


> Are you still in Vermont or Conn or North Carolina?


we moved from vt to ct many yrs ago now..and still have a place in ct and mainly live here in NC now
i didn't like vermont so much ...too cold lol


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Good luck with your treatment


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue, after looking at your scissors holder I was wondering if you could make a passport holder. Last time I was in Europe I made myself something very similar like your scissors holder. I came in so handy because every time I needed my passport it was hanging around my neck. 

I don't need one right away because I don't know yet if we are going over seas. But someone else would might like this idea. :idea:


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

It is lovely, the colours are exquisite. I am new to this so can you tell me is it a phone holder or what? Is it latch hooked or knitted.

It really is loveLy, can you post the pattern and details please?

Super


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

Oops it is a scissors holder....just read the bit


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Deedidi said:


> It is lovely, the colours are exquisite. I am new to this so can you tell me is it a phone holder or what? Is it latch hooked or knitted.
> 
> It really is loveLy, can you post the pattern and details please?
> 
> Super


thanks..it is a embroidery scissors case to wear around your neck and keep them handy while doing hand work...
It is punch needle and I make them to sell and I draw my own designs....


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Turned out very nicely! I would buy this .


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Would love to see the other designs. You are soartistic


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Rag doll said:


> Turned out very nicely! I would buy this .


Lol well if interested pm me


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Emve said:


> Would love to see the other designs. You are soartistic


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow!! I couldn't visualize the finished product when you posted the photo a few days ago, but now that it's complete, I'm impressed. It's beautiful.


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh my God! They are wonderful, what would you charge for this ?What are the dimensions?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Emve said:


> Oh my God! They are wonderful, what would you charge for this ?What are the dimensions?


They are about 2 1/2 ~3" wide at the top by about 4" long. Ideal for our nice little embroidery scissors when we are doing handwork. Pm me for more info ok?


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

blawler said:


> Wow!! I couldn't visualize the finished product when you posted the photo a few days ago, but now that it's complete, I'm impressed. It's beautiful.


Thanks so much!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Turned out very nice!! You do very beautiful work!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

Very pretty! Have never seen the Texas Bluebonnets although my oldest daughter has lived in Dallas for more than 20 yrs.. I understand when they all bloom in Spring, it's quite spectacular!


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

Wonderful


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Adorable, just adorable. Great job.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

nitcronut said:


> Adorable, just adorable. Great job.


Thanks.. I am so pleased so many like them


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

looks great!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Emve said:


> Would love to see the other designs. You are soartistic


Did you see my santas? they were very popular


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

I did not see the santas


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Emve said:


> I did not see the santas


Here are a few


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

They are wonderful


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Emve said:


> They are wonderful


Thank you..already working on more for 2014


----------

